

Portland formally recognizes startups, open source, mobile, and coworking - turoczy
http://siliconflorist.com/2009/07/09/portland-economic-development-strategy-recognizes-open-source-mobile-coworking-startup/

======
turoczy
Oh. And here's the link to the actual document (PDF) that was ratified by the
City Council of Portland.

[http://www.pdxeconomicdevelopment.com/docs/Portland-Ec-
Dev-S...](http://www.pdxeconomicdevelopment.com/docs/Portland-Ec-Dev-
Strategy.pdf)

